# I know it's not till May



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just FYI Tickets won't last long ..

　Hold'em & Hit'em Club
Annual Charity
"Mr Bill" Gault's 
Crawfish Boil ​

​​​​​​Supporting Youth and Education
*　*
*Saturday, May 7th, 2011*
Serving begins @ 3:30 PM​

Houston Farm and Ranch Club
Houston, Texas
Hwy 6 at Patterson Road
Between Hwy 290 and IH10​

Potatoes, Corn, Sausage/ Boudin,Chicken 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 
For Tickets 
See Any HHC Member
or Contact
Richard Weiman
713-824-1419​
Music　 　Raffle


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*I still have 20 ticket left .. *

*$20.00 per person all you can eat ...*

*till there gone .. over 5000 lbs*


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We're gonna have a lot of bugs & boudin along with a great time. PM Crocker or myself for tickets! 

All you can eat until they are done at $20.00 per plate is a steal!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*I still have ticket's ..... *


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We can get more tickets! Let us know if you would like to join the party!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Not this weekend, Next... Still Got Ticket's .. It's for a Great Cause.. 





*

*A 501 (c) 3 Tax Exempt / Non-profit Organization*​


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok folks, the boil is this weekend and tickets are flying with the weather forecast. Wind won't let you fish well then lets eat! Come out and enjoy bugs, corn, potatoes, chicken & boudin at $20 a plate for all you can eat till they are gone with 5500+ lbs. Ride your putt for the kids and then eat!

We have a done test run with our new boiler and you will not be disappointed!

Eating & riding for the kids!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Hold'em & Hit'em CrawFish Boil*

*It's here Saturday Serving begins @3:30 sharp *

*$20.00 a person all you can eat till they run out *

*5500 lbs Crawfish,Chicken,Sausage,Corn & Potato's... *

*Please call if you have any question's *

*:texasflag281-787-3783:texasflag*


----------

